# Has anyone been doing well lately?



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

The forum has been pretty slow lately, so I figured I’d ask. I was doing pretty well until the abrupt temperature drop last week, and now the last several times I’ve been out in the cold, I have not had much luck. I’ve seen shad balls and even snagged a few but haven’t seen anything preying on them.

Edit: specifically in rivers and creeks, but anywhere really


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes actually. But there is the last minute rush to catch another big smb before the river hits the dreaded 50 degrees. I know you are a little creek guy but id suggest moving to the gmr, the scioto or the lmr. I know several guys on each of those that are catching well right now. Between fishing and bowhunting ive not had time to post but ill try to get some pics togethor in the next few days.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Yes actually. But there is the last minute rush to catch another big smb before the river hits the dreaded 50 degrees. I know you are a little creek guy but id suggest moving to the gmr, the scioto or the lmr. I know several guys on each of those that are catching well right now. Between fishing and bowhunting ive not had time to post but ill try to get some pics togethor in the next few days.


Thanks for the tip OSG. I’ve been out in the Whitewater a lot lately but I haven’t had much luck even there. I think I may upgrade to the GMR soon.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Worth noting I was recording 47° in an OR trib Saturday (where I saw a bunch of bait but failed to catch a fish). I thought my FF thermometer might be broken but main river was 70°, and when I finally went there that is when I started getting bites.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

BMagill said:


> Worth noting I was recording 47° in an OR trib Saturday (where I saw a bunch of bait but failed to catch a fish). I thought my FF thermometer might be broken but main river was 70°, and when I finally went there that is when I started getting bites.


wow that is an incredibly abrupt temperature decrease, the water was easily wet-wadeable last week.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I'm sure it was just the surface temp in the shade in a shallow spot after a very cold night (that's a lot of prepositions!). Water didn't "feel" that cold, but I also didn't wade past my neoprene boots...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Ohio rv is a little dirty but crk mouths and tribs are producing Wbss, hybrids, skip jacks, drum, and a few others.
Not to many sauger (at least for me) but it shouldn't be to long.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Desperation drove me to try a certain not-so-wholesome spot on the GMR, where I finally broke the skunk. Of course the measuring tape twisted around in the pic but it was just about 20” and fat. No bass though.










PS: I did not eat it; the piece of wood was riverbank debris that made a convenient photo table.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I see some guys in Dayton and Columbus on Instagram doing pretty well with the smallmouth lately, I want to get out after work tomorrow and try! Anyone doing good work with em?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Oops double post


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice saug fish!


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

My last time out was the 21st and we caught 5 in about 4 hours on the GMR. This was our best one of the day.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

whitaker201 said:


> My last time out was the 21st and we caught 5 in about 4 hours on the GMR. This was our best one of the day.
> View attachment 280915


I fish GMR around West Carrollton area and I've been skunked every time I go out lately.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

We fished both days that weekend. Saturday we fished Miamisburg area and did not do as well. We only caught 2 SM and 5 LM but that most of the day fishing. Sunday we fished the Dayton area. We did better there and believe it or not the SM were shallow! Like 2' of water shallow.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

whitaker201 said:


> We fished both days that weekend. Saturday we fished Miamisburg area and did not do as well. We only caught 2 SM and 5 LM but that most of the day fishing. Sunday we fished the Dayton area. We did better there and believe it or not the SM were shallow! Like 2' of water shallow.


What were they hitting? Were you fishing slow or were they chasing baitfish? Thanks!


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

We fished all moving baits. We caught them on crankbaits, spinnerbaits, and paddletail swimbaits. We tried a few soft plastics but didn't get a bite fishing slow. This was for Saturday and Sunday on two different sections of the river.


----------

